# NJ CC OWNERS



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

I happened to take a ride to the Friendlys/A&P shopping center lot tonight and found out to my surprise that there is a classic car show that occurs from 6pm till 9pm every Saturday from April to October. The new location for our meet will be 1072 Rt 9 South bound in the parking lot of R&S Strauss Located in Gate Way Shopping Center. This is located right next to a D&D Basking Robbins so ice cream is still in the mix lol. The time and date will stay the same June 23rd at 8pm :wave:


----------



## swaite (Nov 15, 2009)

South Jersey here ( Salem Co.)


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (swaite)*

There were a bunch of NJ CC owners who were on the forum last year, havent seen them around lately though (myself excluded)


----------



## flypaper89 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: NJ CC OWNERS (FULLYLOADEDVR6)*

HERE!!


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice! Anyone Vagcom the car yet?


----------



## charsawbis (Jul 20, 2004)

Im up in Bergen. Def wanna VAG COM the car for a few things.


----------



## MrsK327 (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: (swaite)*

North Jersey here!


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

We could do a group meet and VAGCOM session, but the weather needs to be over 40 F and one of us needs a VAGCOM


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Sounds fantastic! let me know


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

*Re: (FULLYLOADEDVR6)*

I'm in Frenchtown.....expecting my 2.0T MT in about a week! (ordered it)
My Mod wish list
H&R front and rear anti-roll bars
APR Stage-1
HID Bixenon (in process already)
Boost, Oil Pressure, voltmeter
Dynamic controlled shocks ($$$$$!!)
VAG-Com to be purchased very shortly
Dynaudio upgrade
Heated mirrors
Heated washer nozzles
Euro Headlight Sw with rear fogs
Real tires when the all-season Contis wear out
Mod to power steering system to reduce assist level
door sill plates
metal pedal covers
How about donations, for use of, my purchase of VAG-Com?


_Modified by CC'ed at 11:53 AM 2-15-2010_


----------



## RS-SIX (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: (CC'ed)*

another north jerseyer here...meetup sounds good


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (CC'ed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CC’ed* »_
How about donations, for use of, my purchase of VAG-Com?


I'm sure we can work something out...lets keep this thread going for others interested in a meet and let us know when you have it, then we can schedule something . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

*VAG-COM*

I found a shop In Linden who does the Vag by appointment only at 80.00 "OOORRR" 5 or more cars at once for 40.00 a pop. I took the liberty to set up a appointment for Thursday the 25th at 8pm for as many Vagers as possible for at least five or more. Please let me know who is going to do this. Good for all VW's! Good way to meet other CC peeps as well as getting one more thing off your wish list! Again let me know 
Modified by FULLYLOADEDVR6 at 12:40 PM 2-15-2010


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: VAG-COM (FULLYLOADEDVR6)*

I'm in if its 40.


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: VAG-COM (kaysid)*

Yes sir its 40.00! Im glad i did it!


----------



## OnEsIlLyRaCeR2k2 (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: VAG-COM (FULLYLOADEDVR6)*

call me a total noob, but what exactly does this mod do? my wife will be picking up her CC in about 2 months or so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

I have a cc sport and it turns off the day time running lights,use you factory remote to roll your window up and down,also if you have rain sensitive wipers you will also have automatic window roll up as soon as the wipers are on,if you brake hard your emergency flashers will come on,turns your seat belt chimes off,you are also able to keep you fog lights on while your high beams are on and im sure im missing other options. All of these are options and do not need to be vagged unless you want it!


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)

I got mine done last year for $20








Good luck


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: (Tourenwagen)*

This is a actual shop. Not a guy with a lap top in a ragged out whip lookn for gas money. The shop has insurance and other expences. I do not profit from this in anyway. I paid the 80.00 so anyone else will benefeit from my talking. As long as we get a few cars at once plus it is a good excuse to get out and meet fellow vw owners. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vanslam (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: (FULLYLOADEDVR6)*

Central NJ here


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: VAG-COM (FULLYLOADEDVR6)*

so we need 3 others and of course the more the merrier..


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: VAG-COM (kaysid)*

So who is in for the Vag-Com/CC MEET?


----------



## charsawbis (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: VAG-COM (FULLYLOADEDVR6)*

I should be down for the the Vag Com meet
Where in Linden is the shop?


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: VAG-COM (charsawbis)*

The shop is called HyTuned 1901 E.Linden av, Linden NJ 07036


----------



## charsawbis (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: VAG-COM (FULLYLOADEDVR6)*

Sounds good. Has anyone been to this shop before?
What else is everyone planning to get done?
I have a CC Sport 6MT. Im looking to get all the basic things coded:
DRL
Fogs
Rain Sensing Windows
Rear Fogs
Remote Windows
Anything else good to get done?


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: VAG-COM (charsawbis)*

I have a cc sport and it turns off the day time running lights,use your factory remote to roll your window up and down,also if you have rain sensitive wipers you will also have automatic window roll up as soon as the wipers are on,if you brake hard your emergency flashers will come on,turns your seat belt chimes off,you are also able to keep you fog lights on while your high beams are on and im sure im missing other options. All of these are options and do not need to be vagged unless you want it. I noticed that I have one window that is slower than the other rolling up ughh.. I lose 2 cool points for that


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: NJ CC OWNERS (flypaper89)*

flypaper89, did you want to join this, since you had the started the other nj vag com thread? 
FullyloadedVR6 - (sorry dont know your name ) we should probably do a roll call mid next week to see how many peeps we have.
Kay.


----------



## ccya (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: NJ CC OWNERS (kaysid)*

I am down NOrthern NJ CC in da house!! let me know.


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: NJ CC OWNERS (ccya)*

Cool! The more CC's the better! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: NJ CC OWNERS (FULLYLOADEDVR6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







nothing but love for emir and his crew at hy-tuned awesome guys and quality work for less


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Dont forget about Thursday! bump


----------



## 1TsMeJP (Feb 3, 2009)

Local CC owner with VAG in north NJ if anyone needs affordable work ill do them for 40 pm me


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

This is what this thread is about. A CC gtg and Vag-Com service on Thursday the 25th at 8pm There will be plenty of parking. BTW I just ordered a Carbonio intake for the 2.0t TSI I found out that the CC and Tiguan need a special bracket and comes with a seperate air breather. I paid 295.00 with shipping for everything. I will let you know how everything goes after i receive it!


----------



## charsawbis (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm still down for the Thursday meet. See you all there.


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

*HEAD COUNT*

Cool! I guess I will start taking a head count now. You guys will love the Vag! Plus we all could talk and see different mods and ideas we have to our cars. Im probably going to order pizza or Ribs n Chicken so who ever wants in we will figure it out as well!














is up to you lol


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: HEAD COUNT (FULLYLOADEDVR6)*

Guys..sorry to put a downer on things, but have you seen the weather forecast for Thursday and Friday. There is a heavy snow storm with blizzard winds moving through the Tri-state Thursday into Friday morning. Maybe follow the forecast later tomorrow but if it as bad as they say we should reschedule for next week, same day if it works for everyone.


----------



## KB8jumpman (Oct 8, 2009)

hey i just seen this thread aand im kinda late but im right over in SI, Im deff interested if its for $40. Im kind of a newb to VW so what else does this do besides what was mentioned


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: (KB8jumpman)*

If the weather is too bad to drive in we can set it up for another day. I will just have to call him and let him know. As far as having the cars worked on the shop has room enough to fit 2 or 3 cars in the garage so no one would get stuck standing or waiting outside. I will keep a eye on the weather! Be safe


----------



## charsawbis (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (FULLYLOADEDVR6)*

Sounds good. Thanks for arranging all of this. Much appreciated. 
Hopefully the weather won't be too bad, if it is we can plan for another day.


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

This is not a problem for me to set this up! I think that the weather is going to ruin our gtg.. I will know for sure tomorrow during the day but I would say another day is likley. Be safe!


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (FULLYLOADEDVR6)*

Yeah thanks for arranging this..but I think I will be hard pressed to make it from Northern Jersey..blizzards and storms have a habit of ruining my plans







Would be good if we can set this up for same time next week. Actually any day works for me except Wednesdays if you do reschedule..


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

I guess today is a no go lol....


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

*New Date 3/5 at 8pm Same location*

Ok fellow CC owners. The new date is confirmed for our Vag-Com GTG It is 3/5 at 8pm! Just hope nothing else comes up!


----------



## charsawbis (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: New Date 3/5 at 8pm Same location (FULLYLOADEDVR6)*

Sounds like a plan. No need to risk damage to any of our CCs. 
Sucks tho, cause this is the perfect weather to use the rear fog...and its not enabled yet.
See you all next week.


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: New Date 3/5 at 8pm Same location (charsawbis)*

Sounds good for 3/5 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Now to get back to some shovelling...


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: HEAD COUNT (FULLYLOADEDVR6)*

Bump


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: HEAD COUNT (FULLYLOADEDVR6)*

Friday 3/5 gtg bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: HEAD COUNT (FULLYLOADEDVR6)*

same time 8pm?


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: HEAD COUNT (kaysid)*

Yes same time.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: HEAD COUNT (kaysid)*

Ok boys it looks like we are going to have some decent weather this friday! Just orderd my apr downpipe to go along with my carbonio then next is the stage 2 flash! Hope to see you all there! BTW We can do a bit of our own tailgating there while the cars are being Vaged maybe order a bit of food or something!


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: HEAD COUNT (FULLYLOADEDVR6)*

so we have 3 definite.. me, you and charsawbis, any other CC'ers?


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: HEAD COUNT (kaysid)*

A head count sounds good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

*HEAD COUNT*

Ok for any reason someone needs to get ahold of me for further information call or shoot me a text. 732-236-8047 The more people to come the better. It looks like a couple of you guys fell off the wagon? Come on! Its a Friday and the weather is supposed to be good hope to see you ALL there!


----------



## charsawbis (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: HEAD COUNT (FULLYLOADEDVR6)*

I'm still in. 
See you all tomorrow.


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Ok I will be there about 7:30 ish! Be safe and I will see you there be safe!


----------



## charsawbis (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (FULLYLOADEDVR6)*

Ill be there around 8. Have to come from Northern Jersey. 
Are we still tailgaiting and should I bring anything?


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (charsawbis)*

will also be there by 8, coming from work in Connecticut..


----------



## Hondasmash (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: (charsawbis)*

tailgating is in. bring whatever u want. the owner is cool and its off the main strip so no one should complain. just respect the place and clean up after yourselves. otherwise everything is fair game.
im an installer myself and have seen the owner work. guy does really clean installs at amazing prices. ill prob have him work on my car to hes just that good


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (Hondasmash)*

Had a good time yesterday. Thanks to Mike for putting this together. Got all my VAG mods done met some of the CC and Jetta folks and the Portuguese Steak wasn't bad








I will be using Hy-Tuned in the future for some other mods.
Cheers
K.


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: (kaysid)*

It was a good time.. Thanks for making the trip! I wish a few more of the CC owners would have come out to play! but maybe we can set up a GTG when it is warmer! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JamesonsViggen (Feb 10, 2009)

I am in Parsippany.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

*FV-QR*

damn, i would do each car for $20 bucks...b/c i have Vag of course. btw, you can pretty much only do seatbelt chime, DRL's, 6 light highbeams, window remote mod, emergency brake lights, activate rain sensor...yeah i think thats it. i could knock all that out in 10 minutes...so even at $40 thats crazy. goodluck fellas wish i was there to reap some cash!








rear fogs cant be done btw unless you have all the wiring done


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

Woodbridge here.. Anyone with a vag yet?


----------



## djkdeezyVWcc (Apr 2, 2010)

just got my vagcom today spendin the whole day tomorrow workin on it...any suggestions guys?


----------



## djkdeezyVWcc (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (crazywayne311)*

crazywayne PM me i got a question for ya.


----------



## GFURM (Nov 2, 2009)

guys i REALLY need some help from someone with VAGCOM. My HID's are on and off i have no high beams and find myself turning my car on and off at night...while driving,...just to get both headlights back on...if anyone can help i am in East Brunswick, NJ please shoot me an email to [email protected]
gchat furman.gary
aim mrgaryfurman2you
skype gary.furman
Thanks guys!


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: (kaysid)*

Any CC'ers interested in a GTG? Im the only CC at the Boulder Creek wednesday nite meets in Linden NJ at 9pm.. I know it is a week nite and people have work and such. Im putting a feeler out there since Linden is kinda a central location and the cops have been real good and not bothering us..


----------



## soldmycoop (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm in Northern NJ.. I searched but can't find a listing of all of these VAG COM's
I'd like to see a list if it's here... 
Couple things I'd like:

1) Seatbelt dinger to not ding at all... 
2) If passenger door is unlocked....all doors / trunk to be unlocked. 
Maybe others if I knew what they were..
Thanks
Coop


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (FULLYLOADEDVR6)*

Yeah, Wednesdays are tough for me right now, a Thursday or Friday might work for me...but Linden is pretty central and pretty accessible.


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: (soldmycoop)*

Im not the one who has the vag-com.. My buddys shop is the one who did all the tweeking.. From going to a few meets it looks like there have been more than one person with a lap top willing to Vag your car.


----------



## soldmycoop (Mar 20, 2010)

ok thanks.... i'll keep an eye on this post. linden is easy for me. I'm down there a few times a week.
thanks
coop


----------



## soldmycoop (Mar 20, 2010)

how bout it anyone doing this? i'd also like to get that silly auto window thing off.....
i can come to you anywhere within 50 miles of say fort lee nj
coop


----------



## GFURM (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: (soldmycoop)*

I am in DESPERATE need of vagcom help. Even if you only have a minute to do my HID's and turn off my DRL's please help me! I can meet you in Edison, Elizabeth, Roselle you let me know when and where!
Please PM me or shoot me an email to [email protected]
Thanks in advance,
Gary http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## soldmycoop (Mar 20, 2010)

X2 [email protected]


----------



## flypaper89 (Nov 10, 2009)

*Re: (soldmycoop)*

I am also still in need of VAGCOM help as well....


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: (flypaper89)*

Guys,
You can get in touch with Hytuned in Linden, if you read through this thread they make individual appointments for VAGCOM work for $80 or if there are 5 of you they will do it for $40. This covers anything you want or is possible. The other alternative is to check with FullyLoadedVR6 for the weekly dub gtg, there are sure to be others with VAGCOM there.


----------



## GFURM (Nov 2, 2009)

Anyone interested in going to HyTuned and VAGin our CC's shoot me an email to [email protected] lets set this up and get it done!!


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (GFURM)*

trying to set up a group to get VAG'd HyTuned in Linder NJ if interested send email to [email protected] if i get 5 or more people it drops from 80 to 40 to get EVERYTHING done...


----------



## soldmycoop (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm in but might end up having to head down along due to the time element. i'm gona try to call the tomorrow
coop


----------



## soldmycoop (Mar 20, 2010)

thursday the 25th.....i'll be there
coop


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

*(FULLYLOADEDVR6)*

Boulder Creek wednesday nite meets in Linden NJ at 9pm Bump


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (FULLYLOADEDVR6) (FULLYLOADEDVR6)*

love to be there but work is calling me.. Do u have a vagcom fullyloaded?


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: (FULLYLOADEDVR6) (built2prfctn)*

I dont have one myself.. Usualy a fellow Dubber at the meeta usualy has a lap top 9 out of ten times.. What time do you get out of work?


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (FULLYLOADEDVR6) (FULLYLOADEDVR6)*

11pm. I bartend at cheeseburger in paradise on route 1
Will there vagocm for the jetta work for a cc?


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (FULLYLOADEDVR6) (FULLYLOADEDVR6)*

11pm. I bartend at cheeseburger in paradise on route 1
Will there vagocm for the jetta work for a cc?
Cause i know a guy in woodbridge that vagged my jetta


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: (FULLYLOADEDVR6) (built2prfctn)*

Yes it should work for 2006 and up and we do hang there till after midnite at times depending on the weather http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (FULLYLOADEDVR6) (FULLYLOADEDVR6)*

You guys should come to my bar after the meet and get some free drinks


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: (FULLYLOADEDVR6) (built2prfctn)*

Hey now.. Dont waive that past me twice! Im sure i could get a couple of the guys to break free for a bit of a hookup!


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (FULLYLOADEDVR6) (FULLYLOADEDVR6)*

Nice! Come by ill be there till closing at 11. Try to bring someone with a vagcom


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: (FULLYLOADEDVR6) (built2prfctn)*








VAGCOMMMM


----------



## calllka (Apr 13, 2010)

I just got a vag and did my 2010 CC and 2009 passat, worked like a charm. If anyone's interested, I can help for say $25, help me offset the price of the cable. Fort Lee, NJ, available evenings.


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

I forgotten about this! Bump lol


----------



## Canoli (Jan 2, 2011)

*Nice Idea*

I wish they had something like this where I live(Rockford IL). Is there any place or forum where you can find out events like this in your area?


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Piscataway (Central NJ) here


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Just saw this thread. I'm up in Parsippany, but I'd take the drive down. When's the CC armada showing, I can borrow my buddies VAG.


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

Lets do it guys! 
I would say plan it out a couple of weeks ahead, maybe end of Jan so everyone can agree or make time and maybe have an alternative day in case of a snow day. Weekends might work better for everyone?


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

Count me in, I'm in Ridgewood, but I can only make it out Friday-Sunday.


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

Looking for Vagcom again.. Anyone??


----------



## nemomd (Jun 20, 2006)

I have vagcom. Will gladly meet with you guys and do any neede changes for free. I am in northern NJ, about 25 min from Linden.


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

Im in woodbridge.. Wheres a good halfway point we can meet at?

Im avail on weekdays before 4pm.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

guys, I will be traveling to India for vacation from 02/14 till the end of the month..why don't we meet after that?


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

kaysid said:


> so we have 3 definite.. me, you and charsawbis, any other CC'ers?


Im in. I'll bring my vag-com and RNS510 video in motion activator with me  Oh man, I didnt even notice the dates on this, its mad old, LOL. So any local NJ meets coming up in the next few days for CC'ers??

Frankie


----------



## PandaCC (Jul 20, 2010)

when and where do you guys plan on meeting?I might be in. Just need to know when...Weeknights and weekends are best.


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

Ah crap, just saw that boulder creek has closed down in Linden. So jersey guys whats up, do you guys still meet on wednesday nights somewhere in Linden at 9. Let me know, I would love to meet up with everyone tomorrow.

Frankie


----------



## PandaCC (Jul 20, 2010)

vwaudivim said:


> Ah crap, just saw that boulder creek has closed down in Linden. So jersey guys whats up, do you guys still meet on wednesday nights somewhere in Linden at 9. Let me know, I would love to meet up with everyone tomorrow.
> 
> Frankie


boulder creek has been closed down for quite awhile...i've been there once or twice and they usually just chill outside and talk when its nice outside lol...kinda cold right now haha... just saying


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

PandaCC said:


> boulder creek has been closed down for quite awhile...i've been there once or twice and they usually just chill outside and talk when its nice outside lol...kinda cold right now haha... just saying


So do people still GTG in the winter or no? Just curious as tomorrows one of the only nigths I have open and would love to meet some other veedubbers

Frankie


----------



## PandaCC (Jul 20, 2010)

vwaudivim said:


> So do people still GTG in the winter or no? Just curious as tomorrows one of the only nigths I have open and would love to meet some other veedubbers
> 
> Frankie


nah the meet is closed down till it gets warmer...go to the regional forums and try to find something...sorry


----------



## jstatus (Jun 18, 2007)

North Jersey Here too!!!


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

PandaCC said:


> nah the meet is closed down till it gets warmer...go to the regional forums and try to find something...sorry


Yea I found a few other GTG's but I guess I'll wait till it gets warm. I sorta want to meet with other CC owners as theres much more to talk about, vag stuff, will set there vim up for them etc.. 

Frankie


----------



## jerseyvdub85 (Oct 26, 2010)

cant wait for the warm weather!

i feel like im washing my car to get the salt off every other day.:banghead:


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

jerseyvdub85 said:


> cant wait for the warm weather!
> 
> i feel like im washing my car to get the salt off every other day.:banghead:


Same here. Last weekend I couldnt sleep so at like 2am I decided to goto the 24hr car wash over by me. Was all happy leaving there, all salt and crap off the car. Sure enough on the way home on the highway no less Bam pothole, ripped through the tire like butter. No more 2am car washes for me. I should have listened to my girl and just laid down and went to bed. lol

Frankie


----------



## PandaCC (Jul 20, 2010)

Bump! Think they are meeting this wednesday at BC...anyone down?


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

*April 2 CC GTG*

Ok fellow CC people. April 2 at http://www.cheeseburgerinparadise.com/restaurant/locations/NJ/Iselin/ISELIN--NJ/Index.aspx at 8 pm. We will have our much awaited CC GTG. I hope to have a good amount of cars show up! So pass the word along.. Hope to see everyone there! :wave:


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm in!


----------



## jerseyvdub85 (Oct 26, 2010)

*Vagcom?*

Looking for someone with a VAGCOM, willing to throw you a few bucks or a case of beer.

I'm in north west jersey.

Let me know. :thumbup:

Thanks!


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

I'm in and I have a Vag. In Parsippany.


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

I hope we have good weather! And are any of you interested in going a bit early to grab a bite first?


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

Im in as well. Will be bringing my vag and my rns510 video in motion activator with me 

Frankie


----------



## PandaCC (Jul 20, 2010)

im in too! need to be vagged as well...willin to throw a few bones if need be. TTT!


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

I live in Cali., and i'm in! 

j/k....i wish i can :wave:


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

I feel the warm weather bump!


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

I was the bartender there. I know all the people that work there. Ill have them hook us up =):beer:


----------



## cecilcohen (Mar 21, 2007)

Im gonna try and swing by


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

built2prfctn said:


> I was the bartender there. I know all the people that work there. Ill have them hook us up =):beer:


nice


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

Whoa, nearly missed this, haven't been on the 'tex for a while. 
Am in and will be there on the 2nd..see you there Mike and thanks for setting up


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

No problem man I will be there!


kaysid said:


> Whoa, nearly missed this, haven't been on the 'tex for a while.
> Am in and will be there on the 2nd..see you there Mike and thanks for setting up


----------



## B6 Panzer (Jun 10, 2008)

Where is Bergen Community College exactly? I definitely want to stop by!

Anyone have an address? I know Paramus pretty well, but have no clue where BC is LoL


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

It's on Paramus Rd. I went to one of the meets there but was the only CC, and then a few people started peeling out and the like so I left and never returned. If you go out let me know I would come again if there was another CC there. Was a pretty young crowd there though.


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

Did i miss something here?:screwy:


----------



## B6 Panzer (Jun 10, 2008)

My bad. I thought this meet was at BC but it looks like like it will be in iselin.


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

B6 Panzer said:


> My bad. I thought this meet was at BC but it looks like like it will be in iselin.


Haha I knew what you were talking about. They are on Wed nights around 9 I think. If you decide to ever head out let me know I live about 2 minutes from there.


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Just a bump. There more the merrier!


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Ok fellow CC people. April 2 at http://www.cheeseburgerinparadise.co...-NJ/Index.aspx at 8 pm. We will have our much awaited CC GTG. I hope to have a good amount of cars show up! So pass the word along.. Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

FULLYLOADEDVR6 said:


> Ok fellow CC people. April 2 at http://www.cheeseburgerinparadise.co...-NJ/Index.aspx at 8 pm. We will have our much awaited CC GTG. I hope to have a good amount of cars show up! So pass the word along.. Hope to see everyone there!


 Restaurant location: 
ISELIN, NJ 
625 South US Highway One 
Iselin, NJ 08830 
Phone: 732-636-3767 
Fax: 732-636-3769


----------



## shottabwoy5 (Oct 18, 2006)

can a b6 Passat tag along ... i love cc's


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

Deff bro!!


----------



## jerseyvdub85 (Oct 26, 2010)

any CC's going to PAR tongiht?


----------



## shottabwoy5 (Oct 18, 2006)

sorry to thread jack but 

basically alot of the nj VW/Audi crews are planning a Season Opener Jdm Crash check out the the following link.. and see if you would be interested.... its already about 40ish VW / Audis confirmed attendance 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5228349-Audi-vw-440-jersey-city-jdm-crash 

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/418759-RT.-440-JERSEY-CITY-JDM-CRASH-GTG 

i WIll be there with my B6 Passat lowered on hub caps... 

but there is nothing quite like a CC


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

That meet is tonight.


----------



## shottabwoy5 (Oct 18, 2006)

praneetloke said:


> That meet is tonight.


 Yeah it's tonight


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Reminder bump! And would love to see some passats! If there were two of me I would drive the CC and my passat glx 4motion! eace:


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

God dam snow!!! :banghead: Hopefully its nice the 2nd


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

built2prfctn said:


> God dam snow!!! :banghead: Hopefully its nice the 2nd


 Yea man.. I hope its nice out! :thumbup:


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

built2prfctn said:


> God dam snow!!! :banghead: Hopefully its nice the 2nd


 X2


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

kaysid said:


> X2


 just saw its April 2nd, WOOHOO!!! Gonna bring the Vag and DVD in Motion activator. First 5 cars with RNS510 units get programming FREE!!! 

Frankie


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

vwaudivim said:


> just saw its April 2nd, WOOHOO!!! Gonna bring the Vag and DVD in Motion activator. First 5 cars with RNS510 units get programming FREE!!!
> 
> Frankie


 
Awesome Frankie!!


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

vwaudivim said:


> just saw its April 2nd, WOOHOO!!! Gonna bring the Vag and DVD in Motion activator. First 5 cars with RNS510 units get programming FREE!!!
> 
> Frankie


 I don't have an RNS510, can I get a coupon for later?


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

Usually I charge like 150 per car, since this is the first meet first 5 cars are on me. Gonna be nice to meet some CC owners! Same goes for any Audi owners with 2g/3g mmi systems! 

Frankie


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

charsawbis said:


> Sounds good. Has anyone been to this shop before?
> What else is everyone planning to get done?
> I have a CC Sport 6MT. Im looking to get all the basic things coded:
> DRL
> ...


 Guys no need to pay anyone, I'll be there April 2nd and will perform all these mods for you guys for free. Don't waste your money 

Frankie


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

As of today 50% chance of rain for Saturday. :bs:


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Keeping this up 5 more days!


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Either I am seeing more CCs these days in CNJ or it is the same 2-3 CCs that I see each time


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

praneetloke said:


> Either I am seeing more CCs these days in CNJ or it is the same 2-3 CCs that I see each time


Same thing in my area......


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

HunterRose said:


> Same thing in my area......


In the beginning I think it was mainly an enthusiast crowd so I would get the occasional thumbs up or nod, nowadays Mr & Mrs mainstream just look straight ahead two hands on the steering wheel...


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Ok people! Saturday looks like it will be decent weather! So please remind your fellow CC friends to make it!


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

Guys the CoolWater cruise is on the same day and leaving from around the same spot we were all plan on meeting. I was talking to the organizer and he would love to have all of us CC members there. I'll post the link to the meet, last year they had around 800 cars there so its not a small gathering by any means.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-CT-Cruise-to-Dubs-On-Defrost4-April-2nd-2011

Frankie


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

I'm in.:thumbup:


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

LindsayLowhan said:


> I'm in.:thumbup:


Cool Cool. The more CC's the merrier

Frankie


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

So who is deff going to be here Saturday.. Id like most people to get there a little earlier so we can see the cars in the light.. I will be there around 5 or 6.


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

I was planning on coming but have to make a last minute trip out of town. Next time I'm in! Get some good pictures!


----------



## PandaCC (Jul 20, 2010)

i gotta go to queens now..hopefully i'll be back in time...if not show and go next week!


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Frankie.. No need to hijack someones post. If you were interested in a ride there you should have created your own post. Not everyone is going to drive 200 miles one way to D.O.D Plus there is the Show and Go next weekend. :thumbdown:


vwaudivim said:


> Guys the CoolWater cruise is on the same day and leaving from around the same spot we were all plan on meeting. I was talking to the organizer and he would love to have all of us CC members there. I'll post the link to the meet, last year they had around 800 cars there so its not a small gathering by any means.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-CT-Cruise-to-Dubs-On-Defrost4-April-2nd-2011
> 
> Frankie


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

FULLYLOADEDVR6 said:


> Frankie.. No need to hijack someones post. If you were interested in a ride there you should have created your own post. Not everyone is going to drive 200 miles one way to D.O.D Plus there is the Show and Go next weekend. :thumbdown:


The guys were enthusiastic about having a bunch a cc owners come to there meet, just thought I'd pass along the invite. Sorry for trying to be helpful, wont bother in the future

Frankie


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

I think for the most part we are all excited about gtg's and meeting other CC owners and share different ideas and see different mods. But unfortunatley riding 200 miles away is not for everyone and because they do not go to it doesn't change the fact that we are enthusiast. I hope in the future CC meet the date we pick will not conflict with any other gtg's in the area. Have a safe trip bro.


vwaudivim said:


> The guys were enthusiastic about having a bunch a cc owners come to there meet, just thought I'd pass along the invite. Sorry for trying to be helpful, wont bother in the future
> 
> Frankie


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

Sounds like alot of guys arent gonna be showing up now:banghead::banghead: 

Cmon guys!!!!


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

built2prfctn said:


> Sounds like alot of guys arent gonna be showing up now:banghead::banghead:
> 
> Cmon guys!!!!


I am def comin..


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

I will be there! :beer:


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

Well thats 3 lolol


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

There will be more. I dont know if everyone comes on the computer every day lol. I thought we had a few guys with vag who were going to come???


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

I will be down, whats a good time? I was also thinking before dark so we can see the cars.
I might be able to make it before 7pm. Probably will not be able to stay out too long (have to study for some upcoming exams)


----------



## PandaCC (Jul 20, 2010)

i'll try to make it there...that will make 3 candy white cars lol


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey man.. I will try to be there 7ish. I hope to have my car washed. I bought a after market rear lip and put it on while it was too cold so the one corner did not stick. My buddy works for a auto body shop and he is going to take my car in and try to fix it. So I don't know if my car will be up to par lol.


kaysid said:


> I will be down, whats a good time? I was also thinking before dark so we can see the cars.
> I might be able to make it before 7pm. Probably will not be able to stay out too long (have to study for some upcoming exams)


----------



## PandaCC (Jul 20, 2010)

FULLYLOADEDVR6 said:


> Hey man.. I will try to be there 7ish. I hope to have my car washed. I bought a after market rear lip and put it on while it was too cold so the one corner did not stick. My buddy works for a auto body shop and he is going to take my car in and try to fix it. So I don't know if my car will be up to par lol.


Lol if I make it I'm coming down filthy dirty.haven't washed her in two weeks. I will text you when I am on my way if its not too late.


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Now that I've spent 2 hours washing my CC, I'm pretty sure that I'll be stopping by tonight


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice! looks great but better in person! 


08VWR32 said:


> Now that I've spent 2 hours washing my CC, I'm pretty sure that I'll be stopping by tonight


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

FULLYLOADEDVR6 said:


> I think for the most part we are all excited about gtg's and meeting other CC owners and share different ideas and see different mods. But unfortunatley riding 200 miles away is not for everyone and because they do not go to it doesn't change the fact that we are enthusiast. I hope in the future CC meet the date we pick will not conflict with any other gtg's in the area. Have a safe trip bro.


Should have took your advice, I'll just leave it at that, LOL
:banghead::banghead::banghead:

Frankie


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

That stinks dude. I have done a few club cruises to events that turned into a nightmare! I hope we have a decent turn out tonight and next time we can try to get together. Waterfest is a must! So clear your calender lol! :beer:


vwaudivim said:


> Should have took your advice, I'll just leave it at that, LOL
> :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> Frankie


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

See you guys soon!! Bring your gf's so mines not bored


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Have your gf bring her gf's so we are not bored!  See you in a bit :thumbup:


built2prfctn said:


> See you guys soon!! Bring your gf's so mines not bored


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Looks like I will be there by 6.


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

6 lol is that west coast time? I was going to head out about 645


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Haha..nah man.. My work related activities wrapped up pretty early and I wanted to get away from the computer as fast as I could before they call me again and ask me to do something  .. I am already there by the way..


----------



## PandaCC (Jul 20, 2010)

nice meeting you all tonight.thanks to frankie for the vag com help. hope you guys enjoyed cheeseburger in paradise.


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Good times last night. It was great having all these beautiful cars in one location. Hope to stay in touch with all of you. :beer:


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Definitely.


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

Had a great time, nice to meet other CC owners. Wish you guys had the rns510 units, would have loved to programmed you guys up.

Frankie


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks for organizing this Mike! it was great to meet all of you, it was really great to see all your CC's and thanks to Frankie for programming those comfort settings!


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice to meet everyone and see a nice selection of CC's. Had a great time..and thanks to Mike
for organizing as always 
Given me added incentive now to get lowered after seeing O8R32VW's CC in the flesh. 
Just waiting for that elusive warm weather..lets keep in touch:thumbup:


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

Had a good time guys. Again SOON


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

Heres a pic of the 8 cars who should up this weekend. :wave:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

praneetloke said:


> Thanks for organizing this Mike! it was great to meet all of you, it was really great to see all your CC's and thanks to Frankie for programming those comfort settings!


Was my pleasure man. Anytime you guys need something done dont pay for that nonsense, I usualy have the tools. Too bad you guys didnt have the rns units, I wasnt charging you guys for that programming either.

Frankie


----------



## shottabwoy5 (Oct 18, 2006)

built2prfctn said:


> Heres a pic of the 8 cars who should up this weekend. :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




anymore pics for the night?


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

It was nice to meet all you guys the other night. It'd be nice we can turn this into a regular thing, especially with the warmer weather approaching. Hope to see you guys at Show and Go this weekend.


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey guys sorry I didn't get back to this post sooner but I had tech issues lol. It was great meeting everyone and having a decent turn out. Any ideas as to how often you would like to meet? :beer::beer:


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

FULLYLOADEDVR6 said:


> Hey guys sorry I didn't get back to this post sooner but I had tech issues lol. It was great meeting everyone and having a decent turn out. Any ideas as to how often you would like to meet? :beer::beer:


I am game for a regular meet, we could meet at different locations each time?


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

praneetloke said:


> I am game for a regular meet, we could meet at different locations each time?


Thats a good idea. We should goto tri-state forums and try to get a big CC meet and cruise going

FRANKIE


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

My only thought is that it would be good to have a set location and get some type of a system going where everyone knows where we are going to be at all times. And it seems a Friday maybe a good day to do this in a central location which I think the Woodbridge area is good. I can poke around to see if there is a different location other than Cheeseburger in Paradise. Just thoughts and ideas. As far as a cruises we can set something up annually if you would like and obviously in warmer weather lol.


vwaudivim said:


> That’s a good idea. We should go to tri-state forums and try to get a big CC meet and cruise going
> 
> FRANKIE


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

With my old Passat group we used to meetup in Willowbrook for holiday weekends and cruise up to High Point for BBQ and pics (link). Nice roads with a few twisties, then above that is Port Jervis for Rt97 and Hawks Nest (Link). Typically an all day thing, but could get the NY and PA CC drivers in on it too.

Just a thought......


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

Yeah I would be down with Willowbrook 5 mins from me :
but maybe we could alternate btw Woodbridge and There?
Personally for me once a month would be my frequency due to my work
and school schedule.


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Are any of you guys are thinking of heading out to the BlownEuros GTG this sunday?
http://www.blowneuros.com/spring-gtg/


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

I would love to go but i have work that day.. UUGGHHH Hope everyone is doing well!


08VWR32 said:


> Are any of you guys are thinking of heading out to the BlownEuros GTG this sunday?
> http://www.blowneuros.com/spring-gtg/


----------



## damionmyst (Jan 24, 2010)

Im going to blown euros tomorrow


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Hello NJ peeps!


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

aaah, thread revived. How you doing Mike? It's been a while since we all met! agree?


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Yeah I think it's time we have another......


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

HunterRose said:


> Yeah I think it's time we have another......


Sounds like there is a CC only meet going down on 6/19 at the Palisades Mall, there is a thread in here about it as well. I couldn't make the last one, so looking forward to meeting some fellow CC'ers!


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

Good to see this thread back up again. I'm definitely down for another meet like last time. The one at the Palisades Mall is a little to far for me to travel.


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

Yes. I am thinking next couple of weeks, what do you guys think.


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Hello to all! The month of June is bad for me on weekends due to my work schedule. But no reason to wait for me. I definatley want to get together for WATERFEST! Also if anyone has anything to sell or information it would be nice if you post it in this forum so us NJ people may get a crack at something first lol! I hope all is well with everyone and will definitely see everyone for WATERFEST. :thumbup:


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

Whats goin on with water fest guys?? Lets meet up and ride together. What do you guys think? Whos going?


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

built2prfctn said:


> Whats goin on with water fest guys?? Lets meet up and ride together. What do you guys think? Whos going?



I'll be there doing VIM for audi/vw's and odometer repair for the same 

Frankie


----------



## PandaCC (Jul 20, 2010)

have fun at waterfest guys...i might make it sunday pending on what time i wake up and if i'm not hungover from the wedding the night before...lol.have a blast and take some good pictures!


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

guys, Saturday or Sunday? Let me know...I'd like to hang out again..


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

praneetloke said:


> guys, Saturday or Sunday? Let me know...I'd like to hang out again..


Yeah Saturday works better for me..we should think of a meet up point.


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Saturday or Sunday? I have friends with passats who are showing on Sunday and they want me to show or at least park together on the show side.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

I can buy the tickets when I get there like we did for the Show and Go, right?


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

Saturday


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

I may head down on Saturday if you guys are going........let me know what the plan is. I'm coming from Northern NJ, so traffic on the GSP is going to be insane if that's the route given all the people headed to the shore for the day.


----------



## built2prfctn (Jul 9, 2005)

We gotta take Route 18 or Route 9.. Lets meet up in woodbridge. We should all meet in Woodbridge Mall Parking lot. Then we can hop right one route 9 or even the turnpike to RT18.


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Yes you can buy them at the gate.


praneetloke said:


> guys, Saturday or Sunday? Let me know...I'd like to hang out again..


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

built2prfctn said:


> We gotta take Route 18 or Route 9.. Lets meet up in woodbridge. We should all meet in Woodbridge Mall Parking lot. Then we can hop right one route 9 or even the turnpike to RT18.


 What time do you guys plan on going? Think I might come out. Only issue is I have to take the GSP down to Woodbridge unless there is an alternate route from Ridgewood, so I will hit the traffic regardless, but I'm interested in coming. Would mind doing the 1/4 mile for the heck of it if anyone else is doing it.


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Is everyone looking to pay the 35.00 and have the car parked on the exhibition side so we are all together? Lets have a final meet at the A&P shopping center Friendlys parking lot on rt 9 south at Ferry rd about 9am like we did last time before going to the show. Also I would say for the people up north looking to to meet up at Woodbridge mall at 8am and roll out at 8:30 to be in Old Brige by 9am and roll out at 9:30 to the show. Some people showed up late last time. I would hope to be on time so others dont have to wait :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:.


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

Im in for Saturday if everyones ok with that? Mikes schedule sounds like a plan. Eg woodbrige meet for any of us in NNJ then onto the AP meet point


----------



## VWCCMan (Apr 18, 2011)

Would someone please notify me about the next NJ CC owner get together I would like to meet with other CC owners.


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Sure thing man


VWCCMan said:


> Would someone please notify me about the next NJ CC owner get together I would like to meet with other CC owners.


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

*My CC*


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

So whens the next CC meet?

Frankie


----------



## supermatt7001 (Mar 24, 2010)

vwaudivim said:


> So whens the next CC meet?
> 
> Frankie


x2


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

supermatt7001 said:


> x2


If anyone needs I can bring some goodies with me
4m maps with radar poi's (unreleased)
Video In Motion Activation
Odometer repair
Vas5054a Computer if anyone is having issues with their car


Frankie


----------



## vdubcc2011 (Feb 19, 2011)

We should have a meet this weekend. The weather is suppose to be great.


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

vdubcc2011 said:


> We should have a meet this weekend. The weather is suppose to be great.


He;s right, we should get together, have a nice early morning meet when its not 100 degrees outside. Where in SI do you live and what kind of CC do you have?

Frankie


----------



## vdubcc2011 (Feb 19, 2011)

I have the CC Sport (http://www.vwvortex.com/artman/publish/article_2949.shtml) The one in the link.

And I'll come down to jersey for a meet this weekend if we have one, I'm like 5 minutes away from the Outerbridge Crossing so getting to jersey is no problem


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Breakfast at Friendlys at the A&P shopping Center in Old Bridge NJ at 11am Sunday? It is 15-20 min south of the Outer Bridge. Plenty of parking there.


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

FULLYLOADEDVR6 said:


> Breakfast at Friendlys at the A&P shopping Center in Old Bridge NJ at 11am Sunday? It is 15-20 min south of the Outer Bridge. Plenty of parking there.


Whos in? I'll def. flow out there if we can get a little crew up!

fRANKIE


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

I'd come but it's a little bit of a hike and the shore traffic will be killer.


----------



## PandaCC (Jul 20, 2010)

im in..its only a couple minutes away from me...hahaha


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

vdubcc2011 said:


> I have the CC Sport (http://www.vwvortex.com/artman/publish/article_2949.shtml) The one in the link.
> 
> And I'll come down to jersey for a meet this weekend if we have one, I'm like 5 minutes away from the Outerbridge Crossing so getting to jersey is no problem


If you ever need anything done to the CC diagnosticly let me know

Frankie


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

If you are commin from up North the best route would be the NJ turnpike to exit 9 and get off at rt 18 south to ferry rd with is on the left and once you get off at ferry rd the Friendlys is on the right approx 3/4 of a mile..


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

So is anyone going or what? Can we get a roadcall, I mean I dont mind driving down there but not gonna go if 2 people are going.

Frankie


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Ok.. made other plans since I didn't hear anything.. eace:


----------



## PandaCC (Jul 20, 2010)

bump! spring is almost here. :thumbup:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Lets do it! :beer:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

im game...in brooklyn which is 25 miles from the address on page 1


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

get ready for spring :thumbup:


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

As a new 2012 CC owner I'm in for a NJ VAGCOM session. Would like to disable DRL, disable seat belt chime, enable window with key fob, etc.


----------



## Aret4Euro (Feb 1, 2011)

Bergen county here....!


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

dubs on defrost 5 -- april 7th
show and go april 15th


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

*Show and Go roll in*

Hello fellow/fellet CC owners. long time no meet. April 15th is the spring Show and Go At Raceway Park. I have not posted anything because I dont know if i will be able to make it. Well there is no reason for this post to go dead and the rest of the group not meet. The last meet we had before before entering the Show and Go,We stopped at the A&P shopping center located in Old Bridge RT 9 south. 3500 State Route 9 Old Bridge Township (732) 679-7189. A meet time of 8:00 and roll out time of 8:30 should work. I hope to make it but cant promise. Btw this is not only my post. Please feel free to use it as you like. Hope to make it and if not, see some good pics from the turn out!


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Bump for a Sunday Funday at the Show N Go


----------



## JLondon (Dec 18, 2011)

I'll be out of town...hopefully I can make the next meet


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

I'd take the drive down....


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Cool.. I have a few b6 Passats who are going to join us as well :thumbup:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Are you guys willing to accept a former CC owner/driver to the group? :laugh:


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Sure! All are welcome :beer:


Seki said:


> Are you guys willing to accept a former CC owner/driver to the group? :laugh:


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

FULLYLOADEDVR6 said:


> Sure! All are welcome :beer:


Ok will try to make it. Will bring my VAG-com as well.


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Hello just a bump. I put a invite to the b6 Passats and it looks like we have a few joining the Wolf Pack lol.


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

I happened to take a ride to the Friendlys/A&P shopping center lot tonight and found out to my surprise that there is a classic car show that occurs from 6pm till 9pm every Saturday from April to October. The new location for our meet will be 1072 Rt 9 South bound in the parking lot of R&S Strauss Located in Gate Way Shopping Center. This is located right next to a D&D Basking Robbins so ice cream is still in the mix lol. The time and date will stay the same June 23rd at 8pm :wave:


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Bump for tomorrow


----------

